# Welcome to Texas



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's so handsome, and I get to hang out with him for a couple of days.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He doesn't know which toy to play with.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Good job again TexasRed. He is soo cute!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> He doesn't know which toy to play with.


If that's "Costco dragon" it's a fave in our household  He is such a lucky pup! Love this. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Canadian said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't know which toy to play with.
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If he was going to be mine. I would be tempted to name him Crazy Train. Because you know it's going to be a wild ride, but you just have to get on.

He has a very outgoing personality, and is curious of new things. A fireball of energy, and a bounce in his step.
He knows nothing about living inside a house, but is not shy of his new surrounding.
He does know he's not supposed to pull on lead. He bounces to the end, and then waits for you to catch up.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's such a happy boy.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

You said in another post that you went to Louisiana for him - what's his story?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He was picked up by animal control because he was running loose. His owner refused to pay the small fee to get him back. Said he shouldn't have to pay $50 for his own dog, and never came to get him. After a certain amount of time the dog becomes the property of the Parish. So when that time was up, he could be adopted, or pulled by a rescue.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vet trip today, and he's heartworm negative. One step closer to his new family.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> He was picked up by animal control because he was running loose. His owner refused to pay the small fee to get him back. Said he shouldn't have to pay $50 for his own dog, and never came to get him. After a certain amount of time the dog becomes the property of the Parish. So when that time was up, he could be adopted, or pulled by a rescue.


This never ceases to amaze me. So maddening!
The good thing is, he will now get to be with the family he deserves. Thanks for showing him what the good life is all about. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I get the honor of naming him. 
I decided on the name Roux. 
Anyone that's ever made gumbo, knows the roux has to be just right, a spicy dish full of wonderful flavors. And this boy roos to me too. 
While he will now forever be a Texan, he will carry a Cajun name. 

We had to say goodbye to blue ball this morning. 
Roux thought it looked best in tiny pieces.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Anyone that's ever made gumbo, knows the roux has to be just right, a spicy dish full of wonderful flavors. And this boy roos to me too.
> While he will now forever be a Texan, he will carry a Cajun name.
> 
> Roux in French is a redheaded male. ( I am rousse, female with red hair) Did you know that or was it just a coincidence? This pup is beautiful and I love your choice of name!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No, I didn't and thank you for the info. The name just seemed to fit him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's very pretty.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

TexasRed - I know it's been said before, but it bears repeating...you're simply awesome! Thanks for sharing so much of yourself with us here on the forum, and more importantly, being such a great advocate for all dogs, not just our crazy V's.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I told my daughter yesterday, "I just enjoy having the dogs at the house. It's the rescue organizations that allow me to play with them, until they get a new home."


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

weez said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that's ever made gumbo, knows the roux has to be just right, a spicy dish full of wonderful flavors. And this boy roos to me too.
> ...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With all the applications coming in on Roux, he will be leaving me on Wednesday. He would be so easy to fall in love with, so it's a good thing. I've had the pleasure of introducing him to what it's like to live in a home, and be loved on. 
Even though he's 53 lbs, he has puppy manners when it comes to playing with other dogs. So I've had Macy over to play with him. She loves a good wrestle, and is very tolerate if a dog gets a little overzealous. She will also correct a dog, without being harsh. They've been having a blast, and Roux has passed the test of being dog friendly. He even shares toys. So it's almost time for Roux to start the next phase of his life. 
He will be neutered in Dallas, and will most likely be tested around kids, before he is placed with a foster to adopt family.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cane Rosso Rescue's Roux 
He got to pick out a new toy today.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Think I'm going to miss him.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> Think I'm going to miss him.


The more we see of him the more unbelievable it is that somebody gave him up over $50.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I always try my best not to judge. Most of the time we will never know the full story, on why a owner would give up a dog over a small amount. 
With what Roux knew, he appears to have been just a dog to his previous owners. He knows he is not supposed to jump on people, or pull hard on a lead. He will also stand in place when touched. He did not know about getting affection, and would just stand there not relaxed. He now loves to be rubbed on, and will lean against you for more. 

He was also taught to sit at a distance, when you place his food bowl down. Which a good many of us teach. But he will run from his food, and sit if you walk near him.
So I hand feed him a small amount each day. 
He knew nothing about riding in a car. And I still have to lift him up, to put him in. I've tried both, in the crate, and on the backseat just to see what he knew. 
He doesn't willingly go in the crate, but he does want to please you. So he stops just short of the crate, and I have to move each leg until he is in. He doesn't fight the process, just his way of saying He's not ready yet. Once in he settles very quickly. 

He's curious of new things, and outgoing meeting new people, and dogs. He checks out things he's unsure of, and adapts to them. He did great at the vets, and happily greeted the staff at petsmart. He has a silly, light hearted personality. 

Each night before bedtime I pull him up into my lap. The first time he laid there unrelaxed for the first few of minutes. Once he realised I was just going to rub on him, he let his body lean into mine. When I tried to get up, he would push against me. He wanted the closeness to continue. 
Now when I pull him up he's relaxed, and falls asleep in my arms. 
He's came a long way on not counter surfing, and pillows are not for humping. And a great improvement on not trying to mark in the house. 

He is going to make some lucky family, and awesome companion. His temperament is what we all hope for, when getting a new dog.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He sounds like such a sweetheart. I wish I had room for another now. The thought of him never having experienced love before! :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Roux, and I made the road trip this morning. He has a foster to adopt, so it was time for our fun to come to a end. 
A small rainbow touching the road ahead on our trip. I'll take that as a good sign, leading the way to his forever home.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There is so many good things I could say about Roux. But the one thing I will always remember about him, is he is so much fun. 
Roux, watching me and the rescue director get everything changed over at the hand off.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Must have been hard to say goodbye to him. 

I just saw on their facebook page that they're looking for fosters for another male from a shelter in the Houston area.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, he's been pulled, and in Houston. 
They also just got in a female vizsla.
I knew Roux was leaving me today. I agreed to keep Maverick, so my daughter could go on a short get away. 
Maverick comes over Friday, and he can be fear aggressive to new dogs that rush him. 
I've already had to let them know, I can't foster while Maverick is here. :-\


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Roux with his toy, at the hand off. They always get to take their new toys with them. I hope having something familiar helps them adjust to their new home. In Roux's case he settles in very quickly, and his meet n greet is with a experienced birddog family. 
I'm already missing that happy go lucky boy.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ...
> I'm already missing that happy go lucky boy.


I'm missing him too. It's been a pleasure hearing his story.

But if you didn't let them go, you wind up being That Crazy Dog Lady with a house full of dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha ha, that's so true.
I got very attached to Harlow, and my husband to Hattie. We both fell for Roux. 
Me and my husband were talking this morning. Saying it's a good thing that June can get jealous. Otherwise we would always be foster failures. 
I have to give June credit for keeping me from being the crazy dog lady. Self appointed momma's girl, is only willing to share so much of her mom's attention.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Roux is no longer a foster to adopt. The family loves him, and he's now off the market. Good job Roux, I knew he would quickly win them over.


----------

